
Google Wave Launches Extensions to Crank Up Software Development - semmons
http://www.devsource.com/c/a/Architecture/Google-Wave-Launches-Extensions-to-Crank-Up-Software-Development/
======
Apreche
As far as I am aware, Google Wave still lacks the promised ability to embed
Waves into web sites. What is the point of collaborating with people, if the
results can not be published? Even though there is an API, and open source,
Wave is effectively a walled garden. Sure, the rest of the web can be brought
into Wave, but Wave can't be brought out to the rest of the web.

Just about every use I have for Wave depends on this one thing. The ability to
publish, share, and embed waves outside of wave.google.com. If they actually
added it, I'd probably be using Wave like crazy. Without it, no matter what
other functionality they have, I have no use for Wave other than as a
curiosity.

~~~
gte910h
You can embed it now: <http://code.google.com/apis/wave/embed/guide.html>

------
martingordon
During my monthly check-in to Wave, I was greeted with a message asking me if
I want to receive notifications of updates to waves by email.

Wasn't Wave supposed to be email for the 21st century? Getting emails about
updated waves is like being notified you've received a voicemail by FedEx.

~~~
gte910h
Until I start getting reasonable workflow through it, it's onerous having to
check it repeatedly, and so the emails are great to make it so I don't
basically have two email accounts to check.

The email notifications _especially_ helpful for those who are slow otherwise
to respond who I otherwise just had to email to get them to take action.

------
motters
Nice, but as far as I'm concerned Google Wave still delivers quite a
poor/terrible user experience. It's slow, crashes occasionally and navigating
around large waves is fairly tortuous. I still think that Wave needs more work
to improve its general usability before it's ready for prime time.

